# Winter Trail Crew - Snowbird



## CFal (Mar 24, 2013)

Anybody know what this involves?  From the description it sounds like part of the ski patrol, requires OEC but doesn't list patient care as a function, and is described as an entry level position so I'm not sure if it does or not.

http://www.hirebridge.com/jobseeker...me=&page=1&logo=yes&s=&cid=5714&acceptShift=0


----------



## Tigger (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the "purpose" part is likely fairly accurate:

"This is an entry level training position for the ski patrol. It is designed for people who are interested in pursuing employment as a Snowbird ski patroller but have no/ little prior ski patrol experience and/or no/little site specific experience at Snowbird."


----------



## CFal (Mar 24, 2013)

I get the purpose part "Position Functions / Areas of Responsibility" bullets underneath doesn't list patient care, I was wondering if that was something left to more tenured patrollers.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 24, 2013)

CFal said:


> I get the purpose part "Position Functions / Areas of Responsibility" bullets underneath doesn't list patient care, I was wondering if that was something left to more tenured patrollers.



Oh I get what your saying, I imagine there must be some role. I've been out applying to some resorts here in Colorado and all of the safety/courtesy patrollers have some patient care role. While they are not the initial responders they take the lead when onsiting something and bring down gear and assistance when available. I'd bet that's what it is at Snowbird, a lot of times the courtesy patrol (not something you really see back east) is used as a place to groom potential patrollers for a year. 

I suppose the best bet is to just call the patrol.


----------



## CFal (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah, I figured it was something like that


----------

